# Robb's Train Station



## Robb (Feb 23, 2019)

I am new to site as well as model training...I have Love Model railroading since I was a child pushing my grandpas wooden train abound the living room ..and being Aloud to WATCH him run his Lionel trains...well those were passed along to my Dad and Uncles where Uncles sold off theirs over the years and My father Still has his set...Like My father I found them to be too Big So Pops set it up along the ceiling in the living room and played with HO scale in the Basement..and after a year or so he went with N scale...I was given all his HO scale years ago but never had a place to set up...other than an oval ...I got married and had children...and those now have moved on with they life( first was the wife..:laugh: and left me with a spare room..I own a Mobile Home so you can emagine the small space I will be working in...But my plans are to Do like pops ceiling train and exit the room and come through living room and back to room....that the plan anywho...:smilie_auslachen:....the room is 8x9...for the past year I had a 4x8 table in there with some elivation sections...but found I allways had to climb under table to work the other side...and watching youtube clips I tore down the works......it was a great learning time as I l learned even more....and will as this life long Hobby finally started...the layout thus far is a round the room spiral to get to ceiling hieght...At the door to the room I still need to make some drop ins as I need crawl under to enter....I will be sharing pictures as We go and asking questions....The forum has given me some great tips over the year and figure I should join :smokin:

I will be looking for help from time to time and Dont mind screwing up as It can be redone ...right?...Hope to meet some like minded folk...


Waiting for the Train.......


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Carry on, and don't forget pics.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome to the madness, Robb. Jump in and enjoy the ride!

TJ


----------



## Robb (Feb 23, 2019)

just a few pictures as we Chug along



waiting for the Train......


----------



## spikedrivingblues (Dec 11, 2018)

I like your plan for the space. Looking good so far! Looking forward to following your progress.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Keep up the good work, will be fun to watch the progress....cheers


----------



## Robb (Feb 23, 2019)

*Drop in in the works*

Hello everyone and thanks for stopping by. As you can see from the pictures before...I had to crawl under the tracks to access the room...Did some research on the YOUTUBE and seen a few diffrent ideas and I chose the Hinge Idea...Seem like a good idea...and after setting this up I found that the track would not allow the lift out to lift up as it Binds on itself....SO Im gonna work on the Drop in style...more Later


waiting for the train......


----------



## Robb (Feb 23, 2019)

decided to do drop ins...I have them all built and wired need to get me a Dremel yo cutt the track..


waiting for the train......


----------

